# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  قرعة دوري أبطال أفريقيا.. السيناريوهات المحتملة لمجموعة المريخ

## مريخابي عطبراوي

* 	تنتظر جماهير المريخ نتيجة قرعة دور المجموعات من دورى  أبطال أفريقيا للموسم الحالى 2020 – 2021، والتى سوف تجرى ظهر غدا الجمعة  فى القاهرة، من أجل التعرف على مجموعة الزعيم فى دور الـ 16 من  المسابقة الأقوى أفريقيا.
 	وتأهل المريخ لدور المجموعات بعد اقصاء انيمبا النيجيري، ليتواجد ضمن أندية التصنيف الرابع حيث تعتمد لائحة  الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" بشكل أساسي على تصنيف الأندية بناء على  تصنيف كاف للسنوات الخمس الأخيرة، إضافة على معايير تضعها لجنة مسابقات  الأندية في الحالات الطارئة وفقًا لرؤية الأعضاء.
 	ويعتمد تصنيف كاف للسنوات الخمس الأخيرة على نتائج  الأندية في البطولات التي يشرف عليها، وبناء عليه فإن كل فريق يحصد نقاط من  مشاركاته في السنوات الخمس الأخيرة ويختلف معامل قيمة كل بطولة حسب  تاريخها حيث أن بطولة 2019-2020 تمنح معامل نقاط أكثر من سابقتها وهكذا حتى  السنة الخامسة.
 	وجاء تصنيف الأندية المتأهلة لمرحلة مجموعات دورى الأبطال كالتالى:
 	التصنيف الاول: الأهلي (مصر) – الوداد (المغرب) – مازيمبي (الكونغو) – الترجي (تونس).
 	التصنيف الثاني: الزمالك (مصر)- صن داونز (جنوب افريقيا)- حوريا كوناكري (غينيا) - فيتا كلوب (الكونغو). 	التصنيف الثالث: سيمبا (تنزانيا) - مولوديه الجزائر (الجزائر)- بترو اتليتكو (أنجولا)- الهلال (السودان).
 	التصنيف الرابع : كايزر تشيفز (جنوب افريقيا)- تونغيث (السنغال) - شباب بلوزداد (الجزائر) – المريخ (السودن). 	ونستعرض الاحتمالات المتوقعة لمجموعة المريخ: 
السيناريو الأصعب: وقوعه مع  مولودية الجزائر بجانب ممثلى الكرة المصرية الأهلي والزمالك.
 	السيناريو المتوسط: تواجد الترجى التونسي بجانب بترو اتليتكو الانغولي وفيتا كلوب الكنغولي
 	السناريو الأسهل: بوجود الوداد المغربى بالإضافة إلى غريمه التقليدي الهلال وحوريا كوناكري الغيني.



*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*بالتوفيق للمريخ ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*كنت متوقع الاهلي المصري حيكون في مجموعتنا الله يعين
الاهلي المصري - فيتا كلوب - سيمبا التنزاني - المريخ
مازيمبي الكنغولي - صن داونز الجنوب افريقي - الهلال - شباب بوزداد الجزائري
والله يمرقن الهلالاب

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*مجموعة المريخ اعتقد متوازنة ومجموعة الجلافيط صعبة
                        	*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*بالتوفيق للمريخ ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لفرسان مريخ السعد

*

----------

